# Work in Kalowna??



## OZstef (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm moving to Canada with my partner in December for around 12 months and was wondering how easy or hard it is for australians to get work in Kalowna or in that area. We're hoping to live in that area, hopefully at Big White. I've been trying to work out how much money I need to save before we come and it really depends on how quickly I can get a job.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

OZstef said:


> I'm moving to Canada with my partner in December for around 12 months and was wondering how easy or hard it is for australians to get work in Kalowna or in that area. We're hoping to live in that area, hopefully at Big White. I've been trying to work out how much money I need to save before we come and it really depends on how quickly I can get a job.


What visa do you plan to get? You cannot work here without one of some kind.


----------



## OZstef (Mar 18, 2010)

I've applied for a temporary work visa. Let's me work for up to 24 months. I'm hoping to find a casual job somewhere on the mountain. I have experience in retail/fashion but am just looking for anything, grocery store, bar whatever I can get really.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

OZstef said:


> I've applied for a temporary work visa. Let's me work for up to 24 months. I'm hoping to find a casual job somewhere on the mountain. I have experience in retail/fashion but am just looking for anything, grocery store, bar whatever I can get really.


KElowna (note correct spelling) is a very vibrant, desirable city/area because of the scenery and the great outdoor life there. Consequently there are many applicants for jobs so your competition will be fierce. It really comes down to how you present yourself and much luck. It won't be easy but as you're willing to take anything that might help your cause.


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

OZstef said:


> I'm moving to Canada with my partner in December for around 12 months and was wondering how easy or hard it is for australians to get work in Kalowna or in that area. We're hoping to live in that area, hopefully at Big White. I've been trying to work out how much money I need to save before we come and it really depends on how quickly I can get a job.


December is a little late into the hiring season for ski resorts. Most hold job fairs in early/mid fall for their winter season. Check out Big White's web site and I'm sure you'll find more information. Other resorts to consider are Silver Star in Vernon and Sun Peaks in Kamloops. They'll have info on their web sites too. I'm sure that you'll find jobs upon arrival in December - it's just that the choices will be fewer than if you were to arrive earlier.


----------

